# All the parts of salvation are in Christ’s hand



## MW (Nov 5, 2016)

Robert Traill (The Lord's Prayer, John 17:24), Works 2:30:

All the parts and pieces of salvation are in Christ’s hand, and do come to us by him. The acceptance of our persons, is in and through this beloved, Eph. 1:6. The forgiveness of our sins is through his blood, Eph. 1:7. Our quickening, when dead in sins, our rising, and sitting in heavenly places, is with Christ and in him, Eph. 2:4-6. Our title and right to heaven is singly owing to him. What right hath a sinner to heaven? No more, and no other, than he hath to Jesus Christ. If he be united to Christ by faith in him, he is an heir of God, an heir of glory, and joint heir with Christ, Rom. 8:17. Nay, our sanctification, which is begun glory, 2 Cor. 3:18, is but a beam of this Sun of Righteousness darted in upon our souls. Unless Christ had been made sanctification to us, there had never been a sanctified man or woman in the world.


----------

